# Tipping experience



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Now that tipping has been in the app for a while....what has your pay been recently.....higher than before or the same....I checked my numbers from last year and my pay is basically the same....the hourly rate with the tip included and the weekly totals. Me thinks that uber is distributing the tips to compensate for lower rates....the algorythim is paring you with riders its knows tips to make up for shitty periods....so your not really making any more.....well at least thats my experience....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Me thinks that uber is distributing the tips to compensate for lower rates....the algorythim is paring you with riders its knows tips to make up for shitty periods....so your not really making any more.....well at least thats my experience....


Uber's algorithm does not factor in a pax's willingness to tip when deciding on which ping to send to which driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Does anyone really know how Uber’s algorithm works? They say that it is closest vehicle but I seriously have my doubts.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber's algorithm does not factor in a pax's willingness to tip when deciding on which ping to send to which driver.


how do you know this....and are you making more $$$$ because of tips...



Uberfunitis said:


> Does anyone really know how Uber's algorithm works? They say that it is closest vehicle but I seriously have my doubts.


no one will ever answer this question because uber does not want you to gain the system....definitely the ping does not go to the closest person.....there are alot of factors that go into it.....my thoughts are your rating.....the pax rating and your history of picking up lower rated pax.....if you are vip...if you are on a cosecutive pick up bonus and they want to send you a low quality ride so you dont cancell....and of course if you are an ant and will take anything....I also think that uber is selectively sending pax with high probability of tipping to certain drivers to motivate them....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

luckytown said:


> how do you know this....and are you making more $$$$ because of tips...
> 
> no one will ever answer this question because uber does not want you to gain the system....definitely the ping does not go to the closest person.....there are alot of factors that go into it.....my thoughts are your rating.....the pax rating and your history of picking up lower rated pax.....if you are vip...if you are on a cosecutive pick up bonus and they want to send you a low quality ride so you dont cancell....and of course if you are an ant and will take anything....I also think that uber is selectively sending pax with high probability of tipping to certain drivers to motivate them....


I think that they try and socialize the pings as well. I know if my per hour rate is lower than normal I tend to get higher value trips and if my per hour is higher than normal I get lower value trips. That is assuming a low volume period during high volume rush timing I think that there is less of this going on.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

luckytown said:


> no one will ever answer this question because uber does not want you to gain the system


I agree with this 100%



luckytown said:


> my thoughts are your rating.....the pax rating and your history of picking up lower rated pax


Personally, I think it has to do with how much money per hour a driver is making. I drove in Honolulu, HI and it very much seemed to be a consistent $21 per hour unless a special event or holiday.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> Personally, I think it has to do with how much money per hour a driver is making. I drove in Honolulu, HI and it very much seemed to be very consistent $21 per hour unless a special event or holiday.


 Yes good point.....Uber caps you according to market....people who make more know where to be at certain times......


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

luckytown said:


> .the algorythim is paring you with riders its knows tips to make up for shitty periods....so your not really making any more.....well at least thats my experience....


a $2 tip doesn't make up for a shitty period


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> a $2 tip doesn't make up for a shitty period


it makes you feel way better than a stupid badge....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

luckytown said:


> it makes you feel way better than a stupid badge....


I'm happy to get a $2 tip. Don't get me wrong.

But I'm saying it would make no sense for Uber to try to fix anything by giving a tipper to a driver that's had a shitty day.
Another minimum ride with a $2 tip is still a shitty day.

I think you're over thinking about what Uber does and doesnt manipulate with their algorythm/ping selection.


----------

